# Lets see just duramax powered truck pics



## MIsnow (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's my 02 lb7 duramax CCSB just got the plow on it recently and the lights i got nighthawks for it just have not had time to put them on yet. Its a 7.6 western pro plus. These r the only pics i have on my computer but ill upload so more later. Now lets see your duramax's


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

nice truck i have a 12 valve cummins but want a duramax bad they are like driving a caddilac with the leather interior and smooth powertrain


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

07 4500 and 03 3500, love em!


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Heres my 02 DMAX


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## MIsnow (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweet pics lets keeping coming.I am sure there's more duramax's out there


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

i hate computers trying to post pics now


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude, Ohio Green Works, you got some sweet trucks! Very nice and clean.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;1143415 said:


> Dude, Ohio Green Works, you got some sweet trucks! Very nice and clean.


Appreciate it buddy, we try to work hard on keeping everything nice and appealing. There are lots of sweet trucks in this thread tho, gotta love the dmax!!!! 

got h2o, fleet looks real nice!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

got h2o, you dont like the new ultra mount mvps? or are the unis what you have laying around?


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

great looking trucks, guys!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

wolfmobile8;1142858 said:


> Heres my 02 DMAX


i love this truck


----------



## 06dmax (Dec 6, 2010)

Heres my 06 LBZ Duramax. It has 72,000 miles and all the options but a sunroof. So far for mods i've cut the muffler off, installed an egr blocker plate, and put a ready lift leveling kit in it. Hopefully the next thing will be either EFI Live or a PPE tuner.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Got H2O, in your last pic, what kind of wheels are those.
They look exactally like my summer ones. I have Moto Metals.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

06dmax;1144025 said:


> Heres my 06 LBZ Duramax. It has 72,000 miles and all the options but a sunroof. So far for mods i've cut the muffler off, installed an egr blocker plate, and put a ready lift leveling kit in it. Hopefully the next thing will be either *EFI Live* or a PPE tuner.


Only way to go =D

Nice trucks fellas


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

This is a badass thread. My dirtymax doesnt plow snow yet but someday....

Keep the pics coming


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

the new boss 92;1143873 said:


> got h2o, you dont like the new ultra mount mvps? or are the unis what you have laying around?


I guess I'm old school! Ya had them laying around and/or buy them to match the others, and I really don't like Ultras actually. My plows are clean and work great so I don't see the reason for spending $5-6k.......yet! I really like them with Ultra conversions b/c I can level the a-frames exactly where I want them. I run my lifted 05 as she sits with the conversion and it plows beautifully, nice and level. I also like having the same plows for other trucks so they can be interchangable.

I'm working my way out of them though, my F350 has an 8611 Blizzard and it makes a perfect combo with the truck and the lot its used on.



SnowMatt13;1144125 said:


> Got H2O, in your last pic, what kind of wheels are those.
> They look exactally like my summer ones. I have Moto Metals.


They are Moto's. You're right! That is actually the same truck on the left in the top pic.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

I.. just fell in love with that truck...


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

nice trucks!!

mine, 06 srw 3500.

Some pics i found quick on my webshots account.

Plows snow


Can tow dodge trucks which have blown clutches.


And then it can run the drag strip. Picture is older running 1/8 mile.


She will do 12.92 in the 1/4, dyno showed 523/1055

However, i like my buddies 05 cc/sb more, not tuned as much but comfy with leather. Shoulda gotten one with atleast a ext cab...


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

*dmax*

Here is mine during the summer


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A few of my toy/work truck.


































06 2500HD. LBZ/6 Speed Allison. 
Not stock but far from what some guys have done.


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Kybol;1144983 said:


>


Nice truck! looks like the tires arnt wearing very well up front


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

06dmax;1144025 said:


> Heres my 06 LBZ Duramax. It has 72,000 miles and all the options but a sunroof. So far for mods i've cut the muffler off, installed an egr blocker plate, and put a ready lift leveling kit in it. Hopefully the next thing will be either EFI Live or a PPE tuner.


Hey man, how do you like your EGR block? and the sound with no muffler on stock exhaust? i am looking at doing both, as with my new intake i am occasionally throwing a code along the lines of "egr overflow" and muffler removal would give a little sound and free up the exhaust a little until i do a set of MBRP cool duals 

Heres a pic of my truck for ya'll, 2007, LBZ, everything but nav, sunroof, dvd. no plow yet, but it will have one before its life is out.

so far the only mod is a K & N intake kit. on the list is an edge evolution and 4" cool duals exhaust. possibly egr block and pcv reroute too 

New tires go on tomorrow, and a custom stainless transfer tank will be done soon! My headache rack will be custom too, made of stainless, and done as soon as i have time before green season starts for sure!

enjoy!


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

bowtie_guy;1144935 said:


> nice trucks!!
> 
> mine, 06 srw 3500.
> 
> ...


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

Just got a 2011 Chevy 2500HD CrewCab 4WD LTZ Duramax.

Its got the new 400HP moto with 760lb/ft torque and new frame suspension brakes. Really drives nice and has incredible power Hauled my 30 boat 10K/lbs to Florida withh no issues...pulled hills passing trucks without drama.

Not putting a plow on it however....just a tow rig.....plow with machinery not trucks. 

Post a picture soon.....


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BoyneCityGuy;1145838 said:


> Hey man, how do you like your EGR block? and the sound with no muffler on stock exhaust? i am looking at doing both, as with my new intake i am occasionally throwing a code along the lines of "egr overflow" and muffler removal would give a little sound and free up the exhaust a little until i do a set of MBRP cool duals
> 
> Heres a pic of my truck for ya'll, 2007, LBZ, everything but nav, sunroof, dvd. no plow yet, but it will have one before its life is out.
> 
> ...


Kinda late now, but I wouldn't have done the intake. At least not a K&N. The stock intake with some modification is good for over 500rwhp with no issues.

To block the egr you need 2 things. 1. the block off plate and 2 either a finger stick or a tuner to tell the computer to turn the egr off and to keep from setting codes.

I'd look into Efi Live or a PPE tuner over the Edge. The Edge I think has built in guages where as Efi Live or PPE you'd have to get aftermarket guages but cost wise for the performance increase you'll see PPE or Efi Live is better then Edge.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cubanb343;1144946 said:


> Here is mine during the summer


Real nice looking


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

Mark13;1146404 said:


> Kinda late now, but I wouldn't have done the intake. At least not a K&N. The stock intake with some modification is good for over 500rwhp with no issues.
> 
> To block the egr you need 2 things. 1. the block off plate and 2 either a finger stick or a tuner to tell the computer to turn the egr off and to keep from setting codes.
> 
> I'd look into Efi Live or a PPE tuner over the Edge. The Edge I think has built in guages where as Efi Live or PPE you'd have to get aftermarket guages but cost wise for the performance increase you'll see PPE or Efi Live is better then Edge.


i understand the blocker plate, i have heard of the finger stick but really dont know what it is...any explaination?? and i will look into the other tuners more, im not looking for a race truck, just some more economy and a little extra power for towing (which it really doesnt need, but would be nice) and a little playtime. i dont need to push 600hp with 1100 lbft...just wanna have a conservative but fun truck...and with the grandpa boards, nobody will ever expect it


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

BoyneCityGuy;1150763 said:


> i understand the blocker plate, i have heard of the finger stick but really dont know what it is...any explaination?? and i will look into the other tuners more, im not looking for a race truck, just some more economy and a little extra power for towing (which it really doesnt need, but would be nice) and a little playtime. i dont need to push 600hp with 1100 lbft...just wanna have a conservative but fun truck...and with the grandpa boards, nobody will ever expect it


It is a simple circuit that modifies the MAF signal on LLY/LBZ engines (not LB7 engines) to expected levels when the EGR is blocked or a free flowing exhaust system causes the ECM to set codes. This will prevent a Service Engine Soon light from illuminating and will prevent the ECM from displaying DTC codes related to an EGR modification or larger exhaust.

Now not all trucks will throw a code with the EGR blocked. Mine has never thrown a code since I blocked mine over a year ago. I think the trucks with the California emissions package are more prone to throwing a code then trucks with just the Federal emissions package.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

tls22;1146465 said:


> Real nice looking


Thanks Tim! Did you try your plow out yet?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Here mine from last night. Plowing on Level 2 with an Edge Evo Race tuner. I will get some pictures in summer mode with my BFG Mud terrains on. I know I have them on the computer somehwere.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

William B.;1150798 said:


> It is a simple circuit that modifies the MAF signal on LLY/LBZ engines (not LB7 engines) to expected levels when the EGR is blocked or a free flowing exhaust system causes the ECM to set codes. This will prevent a Service Engine Soon light from illuminating and will prevent the ECM from displaying DTC codes related to an EGR modification or larger exhaust.
> 
> Now not all trucks will throw a code with the EGR blocked. Mine has never thrown a code since I blocked mine over a year ago. I think the trucks with the California emissions package are more prone to throwing a code then trucks with just the Federal emissions package.


ok that makes sense...does it just plug into the MAF sensor in the intake? or does it wire in somewhere? are they available online?


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

i retract my question...dieselplace has once again educated me...i think i will try the blocker plate and only do the stick if necessary, or get a tuner that will turn the EGR off as suggested...thanks guys!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

No action shots, but here is my 05 about a half hour ago. She's still out workin after a LONG last couple of days:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cubanb343;1150883 said:


> Thanks Tim! Did you try your plow out yet?


no bud...and im getting pretty annoyed...i want to use it already

Sullivin very nice set-up....


----------



## JCKL (Nov 16, 2003)

Here's mine


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1150900 said:


> Here mine from last night. Plowing on Level 2 with an Edge Evo Race tuner. I will get some pictures in summer mode with my BFG Mud terrains on. I know I have them on the computer somehwere.


Nice truck Sullivan! How much ballest are you running? Looks a little low in the rear..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought pics were powered by Kodak.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1151335 said:


> Nice truck Sullivan! How much ballest are you running? Looks a little low in the rear..


Actually not much in that pic. I had a heavy push going so the front end was raised up from all the snow in front of the blade. I have a tailgate salter on there but it was near empty. She runs best with about 1000lbs in the back. I like the truck heavy when I plow.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

2COR517;1151491 said:


> I thought pics were powered by Kodak.....


I believe the Adjectives "duramax" and "powered" are describing the Noun "truck" not "pics"


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

heres my baby
















and one of when i had her lifted 8" on 37" boggers


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, very nice, are you able to still get your light bar to clear on your ultra mount with that front bumper? I want to put a farm hand front bumper on mine but I don't think it will clear the light bar. Very nice truck though!


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to take the brush gaurd off to clear the light bar. I sold this one last December like a fool but bought another on just like it and will try to post pics when I get some. Sold it to buy a new one but didn't know about all the emissions.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here is a pic of the truck when I had it wrapped. This was before the pic above.


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice trucks guy's!Thumbs Up

Just waiting for some snow here! Although I really need to change my fluid 1st!


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

becpropertymain;1152047 said:


> heres my baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome truck man, what brand of brush guard is that....fab four?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1142858 said:


> Heres my 02 DMAX


Awesome truck man!!!!!Thumbs Up

Here is mine:


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

cubanb343;1144946 said:


> Here is mine during the summer


whats rims are those bro?? youy paint them to match the truck? looks amazing!!!! i want a set


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

JustinD;1154049 said:


> Awesome truck man!!!!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Here is mine:


Thanks your truck looks sick too i am going to put the newer style camper mirros on mine eventualy and a whelen lightbar if we ever get any snow.


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

Jelinek61;1154034 said:


> Awesome truck man, what brand of brush guard is that....fab four?


yes sir had the matching rear one also


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

cubanb343;1144946 said:


> Here is mine during the summer


i love your truck nice work!


----------



## schneckloth (Dec 6, 2010)

JCKL;1151298 said:


> Here's mine


hell yea brotha that is in my opinion a sweet looking money maker right there and i would love to have a blue one just like it but with a fisher xtreme v and ss sander, but sweet truck man got any more pis?ussmileyflag


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1154228 said:


> Thanks your truck looks sick too i am going to put the newer style camper mirros on mine eventualy and a whelen lightbar if we ever get any snow.


 I just put 06+ camper mirrors back on it, and a LED strobe light!! I kinda like it, changes the look of the truck.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

here's mine, 03 LB7 simply add-ons, exhaust intake, bigger tires, leveled. Next addition camper tow mirrors, timbrens.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

JLsDmax;1212441 said:


> here's mine, 03 LB7 simply add-ons, exhaust intake, bigger tires, leveled. Next addition camper tow mirrors, timbrens.


Nice truck man!!! Love reg cab trucks, look so clean!! Where in Mass you from?


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

JustinD;1212333 said:


> I just put 06+ camper mirrors back on it, and a LED strobe light!! I kinda like it, changes the look of the truck.


yea i like the look with the camper mirrors has your truck ever leaked coolant mine just started leaking right near my steraing box and i can't find where it's comming from


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

soutth shore, i plow around the rt 24, rt 106 area


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1212502 said:


> yea i like the look with the camper mirrors has your truck ever leaked coolant mine just started leaking right near my steraing box and i can't find where it's comming from


How many miles? On that side of the truck it sounds like a water pump, and that's not that uncommon every 100k or so.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

got-h2o;1212526 said:


> How many miles? On that side of the truck it sounds like a water pump, and that's not that uncommon every 100k or so.


it has 123,000 on it and the pump is dry


----------



## DozerMan (Apr 30, 2004)

got-h2o;1150931 said:


> No action shots, but here is my 05 about a half hour ago. She's still out workin after a LONG last couple of days:


got-h2o: Do you have more pics of your truck? Is it lifted, and if so, have you had any problems from plowing with a lift? Thanks.


----------



## timebomb9900 (Jan 9, 2011)

Question, I currently just bought 08 silverado 2500 duramax, i remember my buddy used to use a diesel additive when he got gas.... can someone help me out as to what this was and why its good, and any suggestions..... thanks for anyones help


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

wolfmobile8;1212534 said:


> it has 123,000 on it and the pump is dry


Not questioning you, but you do know where the water pump is located on a Dmax, correct? It's mechanically driven on the left side of the motor. Not too visible.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

DozerMan;1213382 said:


> got-h2o: Do you have more pics of your truck? Is it lifted, and if so, have you had any problems from plowing with a lift? Thanks.


I Run a Ultra/Uni conversion that allows me to drop the bracket where I want it


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

got-h2o;1213521 said:


> Not questioning you, but you do know where the water pump is located on a Dmax, correct? It's mechanically driven on the left side of the motor. Not too visible.


yup i know where it is and we are getting a strom tommorrow night so i am going to nurse threw the strom and then put a new water pump in it's really the only thing it can be after looking at it for two day's.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Heres my duramax. Well some pics of it with my new blade. Plow site wont allow me to upload pics that are already in a thread. I even tried re naming them. Oh well.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109569

Heres a question for you duramax guys too. How many miles did you get out of your 263XHD transfer case? I think mine is on its way out. Had to do a driveway today. I pulled in, opened the back blade up, and started pulling some slop from the road and the snow in the driveway and bang it poped out. So I put it in neutral and reclicked 4 wheel drive and it went in no problem. The truck also never showed it was out of 4 wheel on the push button either, it still showed I was engaged. This is the second time it has done this.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

wolfmobile8;1213556 said:


> yup i know where it is and we are getting a strom tommorrow night so i am going to nurse threw the strom and then put a new water pump in it's really the only thing it can be after looking at it for two day's.


I had a buddy with a leaking water pump on a lb7 and the only way we could find the leak is with the truck running. The water pump has a weep hole on it and it was leaking out of that. It takes some time but not really all that bad to change.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are some older pics of mine


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here they are in the off season


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

timebomb9900;1213455 said:


> Question, I currently just bought 08 silverado 2500 duramax, i remember my buddy used to use a diesel additive when he got gas.... can someone help me out as to what this was and why its good, and any suggestions..... thanks for anyones help


I run power service white bottle year round. Occasionally I will run a bottle of the grey stuff because it has extra injector cleaner in it. I have had mine in the frigid temps here with the low fuel light on and never had it gel once or not start.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

First one is in all its plowing trim, dirty as heck, and waiting patiently for the storm in route this evening.

Second is a pic I took just before the memorial day parade in 2010.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice truck stacks....I really like that all black bumper


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

stacks04;1213934 said:


> First one is in all its plowing trim, dirty as heck, and waiting patiently for the storm in route this evening.
> 
> Second is a pic I took just before the memorial day parade in 2010.


nice duramax looks good


----------

